# Florida lateral and testing



## bluestreak (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone lateral from another State to Florida? I'm starting to look into it after being up here in the Northeast for 4 years. It may be time for a change. 
I've read that the Equivalency test for out of State officers isn't a walk in the park and you have to score an 80% or better. This may be nail biting time if you're not a good test taker such as myself. Obviously everyone's education level and test taking ability varies tremendously which would play a huge role. Any info would be great thanks.


----------

